# Water Hardness



## Daddy O (Jan 16, 2004)

My Kh is 1 degree and my Gh is 6 degree I would like to raise them up alittle. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If you are referring GH to actually dGH 6 is a good number for p's. I wouldn't mess with it. Bump on the GH.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

adding crushed coral to the water via filter or such works very well. is your water cloudy and what is your ph?


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 16, 2004)

water is crystal clear ph is 6.8 im just looking for a way to raise the KH and the dGH up im concerned that my KH is to low and would like to get my dGH up to 8 maybe 10 degree thanks for the response


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 16, 2004)

Don H are you out their maybe you can help thanks


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

arm and hammer.

if you are looking into a buffer recipe, this is the best one i know of for african cichlids.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/buffer_recipe.php


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Arm and Hammer baking soda (sodium bicarbonate) can be used to increase your KH (because you are adding carbonates) but will not affect your GH (because you are not adding anything with calcium or magnesium). I guess you can also add Epsom salt (magnesium sulfate) to increase the GH of your water. These additions must be done slowly and parameters must constantly be monitored.

Easiest way to raise both KH and GH directly is to add a source of calcium carbonate (crushed coral, limestone, or crushed oyster shells). Put them in a nylon bag and place them in your filter. You can also purchase calcium carbonate in powdered form and pretreat your water with it.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks again for the info and one more quick question will this affect my ph?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If you boost your KH, your pH will likely go up also.


----------

